
No Reply Addresses - riqbal
https://m.signalvnoise.com/no-reply-addresses-f1d72ac0b56e
======
exolymph
Written like someone who has never worked support. Customers are idiots. It's
unfortunate that communication from them is necessary.

~~~
greenyoda
_" Written like someone who has never worked support."_

From the author's bio:

"I’m part of the awesome @Basecamp support team and host a podcast over
@SupportOps."

 _" Customers are idiots. It's unfortunate that communication from them is
necessary."_

Since my employer wouldn't be able to pay may salary without the customers who
pay for the software I create, I try to view them in a more positive light
(and try to help keep them happy).

~~~
exolymph
Fair criticism of my comment. I'm still amazed that someone can maintain such
positivity towards customers after having communicated with them directly.

------
joshfraser
To avoid the barrage of out of office auto-responders, add a "Precedence:
bulk" header.

